# LA says NO to TX Obola Waste



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

State Attorney Seeks 'Restraining Order' to Stop Texas Ebola Waste Entering Louisiana Landfiill!






as been reported that six truckloads of potential Ebola contaminated material collected from the apartment where the Dallas Ebola victim became ill were brought to Port Arthur, Texas on Friday to be processed at the Veolia Environmental Services incinerator. From there the incinerated material is slated to be transported to a hazardous waste landfill in Louisiana for final disposal.

Caldwell said the unknowns involved surrounding the Ebola virus have the state wanting to proceed with caution.

"We certainly share sadness and compassion for those who have lost their lives and loved ones to this terrible virus, but the health and safety of our Louisiana citizens is our top priority," he said. "There are too many unknowns at this point, and it is absurd to transport potentially hazardous Ebola waste across state lines.This situation is certainly unprecedented and we want to approach it with the utmost caution. We just can't afford to take any risks when it comes to this deadly virus."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone is utilizing common sense in a proactive way. May be a good final location would be with our law makers in Mordor on the Potomac


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Just imagine 'TX Obola Waste' ending in washington D.C.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

hold on are they bitching about the incinerated waste if thats the case keep your hogwash PR stunt.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm glad to see ANY official stand up and take action. While I doubt there would be a contamination problem after being incinerated, it's still good to hear this.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I am all for standing up for something but a political stunt is a political stunt and no good comes from people who pull that crap. Just how I feel about it. That landfill if its the normal route of things has had tuberculousis AIDS hepatitis of all types every medical resistant strain of everything bubonic plague the list goes on and on but now whats differant. Just the media and how low information voters feel.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I thought they were just going to burn everything!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have never heard of such a thing in the medical field. The only thing I can imagine is that it is treated junk from the apartment, and even that was "supposed" to incinerated. If there is any truth to it, OMG, Obama is really trying to get it spread around like the diseased kids he let into this country.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

They said it wasn't anything but precautionary until someone is forthright...er...I mean knows...how resilient it is and on how many vectors. Good for them. We are on the other side waiting to see if ours will do the usual "money?" Or say "buries just as good in your own yard?" - who knows? Our gov is a kinda phony, pseudo-idealogue - so whatever she believes, screw anybody else. "WIPP" that the pre-building report said would be a disaster fast, is there fukushima-ing texas and mexico because $$$$.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Of all the places that could use a dose of Ebola...current California members and friends on this site excluded of course... :grin:


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Zed said:


> Just imagine 'TX Obola Waste' ending in washington D.C.


An even better place for a dose...!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> An even better place for a dose...!


You didn't hear there's already trash spreading obola in dc? 
(I didn't mean him or her, I mean on the street trash)


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

oddapple said:


> You didn't hear there's already trash spreading obola in dc?
> (I didn't mean him or her, I mean on the street trash)


I sure didn't. How do they know that? I mean, if trash itself is spreading Obola, people with Obola would have had to touch it. Right? Which means they're walking around DC.

My major concern in all of this is the credibility of the information we're receiving from the media. Obola is clearly a deadly disease, but is this "epidemic" as bad as what they say? Or is it fear mongering on the part of the media? And is it yet another diversion tactic by our lame administration during election season?

This whole thing reminds me of the H1N1 "Oh my God we're all gonna' die" lame-demic back in what, 2009?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

So let me get this straight.......

1. Materials once infected with the Ebola virus is incinerated.
2. The biological residue, or ash, is now required to be disposed.
3. Medical incineration which has temperatures of 850 degree Celsius, and scientifically proven to destroy biological matter, somehow now doesn't destroy the biological matter of the ash.

Following that same logic from a historical perspective, I hope nobody gives blood anymore. We might all get AIDS.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is upon the assumption everything was properly incinerated. Perhaps I am wrong but I do not see a lot of honesty coming from government officials and departments (CDC) concerning this. Its hard for me at least to separate fact from fiction. If political agendas were no behind the initial mismanagement and continued bungling there may not need to be a moratorium put on waste disposal. I would question what was incinerated and how completely was it incinerated. Is there any waste included that was not incinerated Just suspicious.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"hat is upon the assumption everything was properly incinerated. Perhaps I am wrong but I do not see a lot of honesty coming from government officials and departments (CDC) concerning this."

Exactly. I think that is how la feels.....me too.

And no, please lord! It was a bad joke about lo infomashun voters and it was bad. No, there has not been a official "I caught it hauling trash".....yet....sorry


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> That is upon the assumption everything was properly incinerated. Perhaps I am wrong but I do not see a lot of honesty coming from government officials and departments (CDC) concerning this. Its hard for me at least to separate fact from fiction. If political agendas were no behind the initial mismanagement and continued bungling there may not need to be a moratorium put on waste disposal. I would question what was incinerated and how completely was it incinerated. Is there any waste included that was not incinerated Just suspicious.


EPA rules apply to RMW incineration. DOT rules apply to RMW transport. OSHA rules apply to RMW handling. None of the mentioned agencies perform the aforementioned applied actions, but merely assure compliance by review.


----------

